
Re: Anonymous- Why isn't the KKK a terrorist group? - thevillains
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/now/politics/216789-kkk-anonymous-terrorists-hate-group
======
idiotclock
TLDR;

they are. back in the day they were charged with terrorism, principally. Among
sabotage and other crimes. One of the rare examples of terrorism being used
outside of either a wartime threat or leftist organization/labor union.

~~~
thevillains
Maybe they were back in the day but according to the Anti-Defamation League
they are not today. Nor is any homegrown extremist group.

------
draw_down
This focuses on the legal designation of terrorism. But outside of that
designation, it isn't true that homegrown American groups are not considered
terrorists. "Eco-terrorism" is not an unknown phrase in the US, for example.
The Weathermen. But I don't think I have ever heard the KKK described as a
terrorist organization in any context.

(For a fun exercise, try thinking of extremist groups and who they attack,
then match that up with whether or not the group is considered terrorist.)

